# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  Erdoğan'ın ve Türkiye'nin

## axuliuma

Erdoğan'ın ve Türkiye'nin siyasi kaderi nereye bağlı? ..........Arslan BULUT

Alman gazetelerinden Frankfurter Rundschau'da yazan Gerd Höhler "şayet Ankara, Kıbrıs ile Gümrük Birliği ihtilafında taviz vermeyecek olursa, doğru dürüst başlamamış olan katılım müzakereleri sonbaharda kesilebilir" dedi. 
Hahler şunları yazdı: 
"Angela Merkel, Türklerin AB üyeliğini reddettiğini hiçbir zaman gizlemeye gerek duymadı. şansölye daha geçtiğimiz hafta, Türkiye'nin adını vermeden, bazı ülkelerin üyeliğinin belirli bir süre mümkün olmayacağını söyledi. Türkiye'de gayrimüslim cemaatler giderek artan baskı ve ayrımcılıktan şikayetçiler. Bu, Merkel'in özellikle önem verdiği bir konu.
Merkel'in Erdoğan'a, bu çatışma çizgisinin nereye götürebileceğine işaret etmesi bekleniyor: Yani, katılım müzakerelerinin daha yıl sona ermeden kesilebileceğine. Böyle bir durum, siyasi kaderini AB perspektifine bağlayan Erdoğan için bir darbe olurdu."

*** 
"şıracının şahidi bozacı" derler ya, Avusturya'nın devlet gazetesi Wiener Zeitung'da, Wolfgang Tucek AB Genişleme Komiseri Olli Rehn ile yaptığı görüşmeyi yazdı. 
Rehn gazeteciye, "şimdiye kadar Hırvatistan gibi ülkelere verdiğimiz sözü tutacağız, bunun dışında hemen kapıda bekleyen başka büyük bir genişleme yok. Türkiye ile müzakereler ise uzun ve virajli bir yola benziyor. Bu yol en az hedef kadar önem taşıyor. Ancak Türkiye'nin AB'nin yakınında kalması stratejik önem taşıyor" dedi 

*** 
Amerikan Newsweek dergisinde Owen Mathewws ve Sami Kohen ise "Sonun başlangıcı mı?" başlığı altında, "Erdoğan'ın en büyük siyasi projesi AB'ye üyelik, çok geçmeden içeride ciddi bir siyasi sorumluluğa dönüşebilir. Laiklerin meydan okuyuşu karşısında Erdoğan, dini gündemini askıya alıp sadece ekonomiye odaklanarak daha fazla çatışmayı önleme çabasına girebilir. Ve şu var ki, orada kararı Tanrı değil piyasalar verecek" diye yazdı. 

***
Basın-Yayın bülteninden alıntı yaptığım bu üç yorumdan anlaşılıyor ki; gerek Avrupa gerekse ABD, AB'ye üyelik süreci ile Türk halkını oyalamanın artık mümkün olmadığını gördü! Fakat Avrupa, kapıya bağlama sürecini, Türkiye bu ilişkiyi kesip atana kadar devam ettirecek. ABD de bu sahtekarlığa katkıda bulunacak. üünkü her geçen gün, Erdoğan sayesinde Türkiye'den büyük bir ekonomik ve siyasi parça koparıyorlar! 

Zaten ABD/İsrail bakışında Türkiye'ye ekonomik şantaj düşüncesi sırıtıyor! "Danıştay baskını gibi olaylar devam eder" diye açıkça yazamıyorlar ama "piyasanızı darmadağın ederiz" diye tehdit ediyorlar!

*** 
Türkiye'nin bir Gladio operasyonu ile gerginlik ortamının içine sokulması gösteriyor ki mesele sadece cumhurbaşkanlığı mücadelesi değildir. Siyasi kaderini AB ve ABD'ye bağlayan Erdoğan, acaba bağlanacak başka bir güç merkezi mi buldu? 

Demirel'in yaptığı gibi Rusya ile iyi ilişkiler mi kurdu? Gerginlik bu yüzden mi çıktı? 

Gerginliğe kendisi de hizmet etmese, bundan şüphe etmeyeceğim ama galiba tam olarak ne yaptığını kendisi de bilmiyor?

*** 
Mahir Kaynak, eski bir değerlendirmesinde 12 Eylül'ü anlatırken "Demirel ile Batı'nın siyasi ihtilafları vardı. Mesela Türk-Sovyet ilişkileri, Batı'da endişe ile karşılanıyordu. Türkiye'nin ekonomik açıdan bağımsız bir politika izlemesi Batı'yı tedirgin ediyordu. üünkü, Türkiye'de ekonomik hakimiyet kurmadıkları zaman, siyasi hakimiyet kurmayacaklarını biliyorlardı. Zaten, ondan sonraki model, Türkiye ile Batı'nın içiçe girmesi olayıdır. Demirel'in politikası tersineydi" demişti. 
Nazlı Ilıcak, "Sizin kanaatinizce, Evren ve üzal ile Batı'nın istediği bir iktidar Türkiye'ye gelmiş oldu?" diye sorunca Kaynak, "Evet, öyle olmuştur" diye cevap vermişti. 
Menderes, Rusya'dan yardım istemek için 1960 Temmuz'unda Rusya'ya gitmeyi planlamıştı. Ancak, 1960 Mayıs'ında devrildi ve idam edildi. Menderes'in yapamadığını, sonradan Demirel yaptı. Rusya'nın yardımı ile yapılan tesisler, Erdoğan döneminde Batı sermayesine satıldı! Demirel de şimdi Batıcı! 


*** 

Erdoğan ile de Türkiye'de Batı'nın istediği bir iktidar kuruldu. üyle ki AKP'nin parti programı bile CFR kaynaklı bir lobi kuruluşundan gönderilen memorandum esas alınarak yazıldı. 

Fakat, 3.5 yıl içinde deniz bitti. Erdoğan dünya ve Türkiye gerçeklerini bu süre içinde daha iyi gördü. Tarihe, ülkesinin egemenliğine son vermiş bir başbakan olarak mı geçecek, yoksa Atatürk'ün tam bağımsızlık yoluna geri mi dönecek? İkincisini yaparsa, ülkeyi de kurtarır, kendisini de! üeteleri de ancak böyle tasfiye eder! 
Bunun için Türk halkından başka güveneceği hiçbir güç yoktur! 

Tabii o zaman da şimdiki gibi içerdeki Atatürkçü ve laik geçinen Amerikancılarla çatışmaya düşecektir ama bunu göze almayan adamın başbakanlıkta ne işi var?

----------

